# Tivo Edge w/ Dolby Atmos and Dolby Vision



## propeller_head21 (Sep 18, 2017)

Hi TiVo forum!

Has anyone noticed any big differences in sight & sound with these new Dolby technologies using qualified audio/visual equipment?

I have a Samsung Q80 4K smart tv linked with the Samsung/HK Q80R audio bar. Both are driven by a TiVo Bolt+, Ruku and integrated apps on the smart tv.

Everything works very well but the TiVo Bolt+ only sends 4K video (not Dolby Vision) & Atmos audio is not supported by the Bolt? Atmos is detected on the Q80R when streaming through integrated apps on tv or Roku. Seems like the Bolt+ is the choke point?

I am wondering if its worth upgrading to the Edge for cablecard and Verizon FIOS content?

Thanks in advance for sharing your experience and for voting!


----------



## compnurd (Oct 6, 2011)

propeller_head21 said:


> Hi TiVo forum!
> 
> Has anyone noticed any big differences in sight & sound with these new Dolby technologies using qualified audio/visual equipment?
> 
> ...


Since Verizon doesn't use Dolby Vision or Atmos there will be no difference


----------



## Skye (May 18, 2018)

Well I am about to go on my 3rd Edge in just a couple of months.

Box 1 crashed on first boot with a fatal error. It did a self repair and worked fine for almost a month when it suddenly would not tune half my channels and then got stuck in an endless loop of reconfiguring itself like it had never been setup.

Box 2 also crashed on first boot with a fatal error and again repaired itself and worked only ok for three weeks. Needed to be restarted every few days and would reboot on its own almost daily. Final straw was last night when all channels started to freeze and go blocky despite the diagnostic showing a perfect signal and snr and no reported correctable or uncorrectable errors. My guess is the HD was finally giving up the ghost.

Box 3 is on its way and I fully expect it to crash on first boot. Maybe I will be pleasantly surprised.


----------



## Skye (May 18, 2018)

Box 3 has arrive and is up and running. It did not crash on boot like box 1&2 but did reboot all of a sudden about an hour after finishing setting it up.

One thing I noticed right away is the picture is much better than on box 2. Much sharper and way less noise. Box 2 was blurry and prone to macro blocking. 

We may have a winner here.


----------



## mrsean (May 15, 2006)

Skye said:


> Box 3 has arrive and is up and running. It did not crash on boot like box 1&2 but did reboot all of a sudden about an hour after finishing setting it up.
> 
> One thing I noticed right away is the picture is much better than on box 2. Much sharper and way less noise. Box 2 was blurry and prone to macro blocking.
> 
> We may have a winner here.


This is the first time that I am hearing about Edge hardware failures. You should have started your own thread on this so that it would get more attention.


----------



## BillyClyde (Mar 3, 2017)

propeller_head21 said:


> Hi TiVo forum!
> 
> Has anyone noticed any big differences in sight & sound with these new Dolby technologies using qualified audio/visual equipment?
> 
> ...


The Samsungs don't support DolbyVision. So it doesn't matter what source you try to send it from, it won't work. They use HDR10+ exclusively.

There is a hack out there using hdfury devices to trick your source into thinking it does support DV in which it then uses the sony lldv version of it disguised as regular HDR10, if you're interested. There's a huge thread about it on avs forums.


----------

